# Stratton Mountain, VT



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

hey guys, i'll going to the stratton mountain this sunday. visiting my family in MA and thought might as well take a trip to it. any tips about the mountain? and if anyone else here is going; let me know!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a seasons pass to Stratton and a share in a house there. So I know a ton about the mountain. Ask away. Pretty straight forward montain. One gondola to the top, and some mid mountain lifts that will bring you to the top.


I am leaving tomorrow night and will be there thru Monday. 

I am probably the only person on the mountain with a Smokin Superpark board and I am 6'4 with a white jacket and black helmet and white oakleys.

That me in the middle photo........Ill have the same thing on this weekend.


----------



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

sweet dude! how crowded do you think it will be this weekend? i've been riding for 2 years and this is my 3rd; just started going to black diamond here in MD(wisp),PA(white tail, round top, liberty). how big is the mountain? i've been to wachusett as well so you can compare it to that.

hopefully i can spot you, im 5'5, blue pants, mental gears multi-color dreads, white oakley's, white back bag, yellow jacket.

probably going to switch between the dreads and black helmet with gopro.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Moutain is about a 2000 vertical drop. Easily 2 to 3 times as tall as any place you've listed; wachusett, MD(wisp),PA(white tail, round top, liberty). Blue and Blacks obviously vary from mountain to mountain. So some runs that might have been black at those locations might only be blues at Stratton. I haven't been to those PA locations to say but I know this was the case when comparing soem Blues I ran at Shawnee versus all the places I've been to in Vermont.

Expect lots of people on Saturday. Thats because there are lots of weekly bus trips that make their way up there from NY, CT and MA locations. The Sunbowl side typically sees less traffic on the trails as most people gravitate to the main base side


----------



## Pigevil (Dec 4, 2008)

We are going to Stratton this Sunday and Monday as well.

We were there last Sat and Sun and it was really good because of the storm. Hoping all the snow is still there this weekend...

It was crowded Sat and Sun last weekend and it will prob be crowded this weekend due to President's day. They did not open the gondola on Sat due to winds but they opened it on Sunday. The singles line for the gondola was fast and we were able to get a lot of runs on Sunday.

It was our first time at Stratton last weekend. Is SunBowl side underneath the Snowbowl lift? Can you guys recommend any runs?


----------



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Soul06, i do expect the trails that are black/blue to differ from the mountains i've been to. 

Pigevil - their website shows almost all trails open and i hope it stays that way. i'm coming sunday. most of the closed trails are on the Sun Bowl side. 

i'm excited for the long trails. :yahoo:


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Be aware...this weekend starts the winter breaks for lots of schools in MA (NH break starts the following)...crowds are gonna be heavier across the northeast...


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

i have a house on the mountain and go every weekend. If you like park/pipe. Big Ben is pretty good. They will have a 13' half pipe finished by this weekend which would be cool. My favorite carving trail is Kiderbrook. it is a top to bottom open trail and is way fun.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hope the trip is fun. Let me know if you're ever down to ride at mt snow


----------



## Snowrax (Mar 6, 2011)

Any glade runs at Stratton? I don't see any on their trail maps but saw pictures of signs for Moon Dance and Diamonds in the Rough.


----------



## SteveFlow (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh man their glades are really great a good bit are unmarked specially the secret area the grill spot, but test pilot is totally a marked one. i love stratton


----------



## Snowrax (Mar 6, 2011)

Mind sharing the location of these secret unmarked glades? Or if you want to keep it private, PM works too.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Snowrax said:


> Mind sharing the location of these secret unmarked glades? Or if you want to keep it private, PM works too.


Yes please share - I will be going there the beginning of April for some spring riding


----------

